# Organic whole foods



## Megan Mozart (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there anyone trying to eat organic non-processed foods? This is one of the many causes my husband converted me to. Any ideas for cheap meals?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 27, 2009)

my wife is doing it... there is no such thing as a cheap meal anymore.... 

j/k ... some yard Grass is organic and its FREEEEEE


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Aug 27, 2009)

Buy whole, organic ingredients in bulk and cook from scratch.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 27, 2009)

I try to eat as organic as possible and I've been learning that certain things are more important than others. For example.....meats, dairy, and eggs are most important to buy organic. Also vegetables and fruits that are most often sprayed with pesticides such as green peppers and apples should be organic. Here's a good guideline to use: Most important fruit and vegetables to buy organic

Other things I buy in season, or what is on sale. Just as someone said above, buying things in bulk is important. I buy dry organic goods in bulk, but fresh produce as I need.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 27, 2009)

Just remember:

Study: Organic food not more nutritional - CNN.com

Not to say it is not still a good idea, but I tend to think that if you are doing it for nutritional reasons, it's not all it's cracked up to be. My wife prepares just about everything from scratch, but we rarely eat organic. I can handle the idea of pesticides being sprayed on my veggies (and so we clean them), I just don't like the idea of a chemical paste being called 'food' and feeding that to my children. 

Red No. 5, anyone?


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a big topic, with many possible aspects.

One thing you might want to do is find something like a local farmer's market to regularly buy fruits, vegetables and other items at.

It may be helpful to try and target eating at least 5 servings of fruits and vegetables every day (use that as a guide, not absolute rule). Do not count starches like potatoes, and try to eat among them a good variety. Learn to cook and eat them without adding much salt, butter or other flavorings. 

While this is very general, I suspect, knowing the goodness of God in providing such colorful variety to eat, that this will help keep you healthy and satisfied in the long run.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Aug 27, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> my wife is doing it... there is no such thing as a cheap meal anymore....
> 
> j/k ... some yard Grass is organic and its FREEEEEE



  

I will keep that in mind when we are starving to death.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2009)

As someone who grew up on & working for farms, and as a board member of the local farmers market co-op I have very strong opinions on the Organic Food movement.

It is in my opinion a marketing scam by huge corporate farms & grocery chains. The goal is to divert people from local produce & toward corporate farm products.

Buy local, cook from scratch, and be glad of the benifits that modern methods make available.

Remember our ancestors ate organic all of the time. And the starved on a regular basis.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Aug 27, 2009)

Kevin said:


> As someone who grew up on & working for farms, and as a board member of the local farmers market co-op I have very strong opinions on the Organic Food movement.
> 
> It is in my opinion a marketing scam by huge corporate farms & grocery chains. The goal is to divert people from local produce & toward corporate farm products.
> 
> ...



Amen and Amen. We have a Christian friend who works for Syngenta, and we're always like, "How can you be a Christian and work for them?!?" (not being serious)


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a similar interest and have found the following site, some of the recipes are inexpensive. And all of them are minimally processed and use organic ingredients.

God's Natural, Organic, Whole Foods, Grown Locally, in Season


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 27, 2009)

Kevin said:


> As someone who grew up on & working for farms, and as a board member of the local farmers market co-op I have very strong opinions on the Organic Food movement.
> 
> It is in my opinion a marketing scam by huge corporate farms & grocery chains. The goal is to divert people from local produce & toward corporate farm products.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Kevin. My first career was as a farmer. A lot of that is too true.

It's a funny thing. My mom was really into organic gardening during the 70s, and yet we farmed 1500 acres of wheat and barely on which we used fertilizer and standard herbicides. I was a certified pesticide applicator on the side too.

One day my mom was so fed up with the bugs on her garden plants that she asked me to kill them all, she didn't care. So I used a proper dose of some safe pesticides on the garden and killed all the bugs.

The produce tasted better than ever, and there was more of it. Sort of the story of the world.

BTW, I once did some toxicity research on Roundup, (glyphosate) in grad school. The most toxic aspect of that herbicide is the detergent used to make it stick to the leaves. You get a bigger dose of that when you wash your dishes by hand (which means its not very toxic).

Still, there are some chemicals I wouldn't allow on my place or on my food. I agree that a good way to go is to try to find a local source.


----------

